# Thinking About Going To A Half Ton



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

We have a 28KRS Toyhauler and our current TV is a 2004 F250 Crew Cab 4WD with a V-10.

The F250 is great except for the horrible fuel mileage. We average 10-12 empty and 7 when pulling our Kargoroo.

We are considering a Chevy 1500 Crew Cab 4WD with a 5.3 V-8. My RV dealer kept telling me that a 1/2 ton would pull the trailer fine.

Does anyone have advice one way or the other?

Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I wouldn't do it!

Your dealer is going to tell you anything you want to hear to get a sale









Your truck gets better towing mileage than our 3/4 ton Suburban which is around 5-6 mpg







I wouldn't even think of pulling our 28krs with anything less...

JMHO!


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

I think your dealer is trying to make a sale...The 1500 will be close to its limit with that size of a TT. I don't know where you live but if you are pulling up any grades you will have problems. You may be alright pulling on level grade but your MPG isn't going tp be any better.


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

I also would not recommend it. We have a 28 ft Roo as well and we originally towed it with a 1/2 Ford. It will physically tow it, but you can tell a difference in power and overall control of the TT since we now pull with a 3/4 Chevy. I would not go back to pulling with a 1/2 ton. We tow with 2 bikes, water, and lots of other gear. We have not weighed yet, but hope to this week. I think you might regret the move.


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

IMHO,don't do it.

I pulled our 25RSS with my 97 chevy 1500 5.0L.

Dealer told me it would pull just fine also.









After upgrading everything,even putting in a chip, it still had no go.

I went over board and bought my 8.1L.

I would be thankful to get 10 mpg around town.

My .02

Russ


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I see my lovely wife beat me to the punch, but I will add my $0.02.

Can pull the camper and good at pulling the camper are two different things.

What are you carrying in the Roo? When our's is empty (packed for camping, no cargo, no water) my Grandmother's 4.6L '96 F-150 handled the camper adequately. On downhill curves, you could feel the camper pushing the truck through the curve, and most uphill climbs would require the truck to shift all the way to 1st gear.

When we are loaded with the bikes, the F-150 was totally inadequate.

Our "new" TV is a completely different experience. It always feels in control of the camper instead of vice versa. The 5.7L has enough power and we are getting about 9MPG when towing (we don't drive it enough to know the mileage when not towing).

Some of the newer 1/2 tons with the 9000+ lb tow ratings _may_ pull the camper well, but you have to watch exactly which models actually give those ratings, and I personally would not be as comfortable even in them.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Before making this downgrade, IMHO, please check out beachbum's threads on getting his 28 KRS weight documented, WD system adjustments and OEM receiver hitch replacement. These threads will enlighten you concerning the tongue weight and balance issues facing a Kargoroo model and how the 1/2 tonner will be a marginal piece in regards to overall towing performance and or safety.

Beachbum Thread

Your comfort zone maybe different than mine or other members -just do some research first.

IMHO, everyone is feeling the pinch of high fuel prices but safety during towing should still be at the top of the criteria list for a tow vehicle.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

As much as I don't care for Fords I think you would be making a huge mistake. The gas milage won't be any better when towing and the half ton tranny and rearend won't last. The v10 is a great engine with the exeption of the spark plug issue. You have a great truck for towing don't get rid of it for MPG. If you use it as a daily driver buy a beater that gets good mpg and save the truck for towing. If I didn't have a company vehicle I would not be driving the 8.1 Avalanche to work everyday ok maybe now and then









John


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for all of the imput. It looks like I'll stay with the F250. We get about 7mpg pulling the trailer and 2 race bikes (KTM's). We mostly stay in the midwest, but go to Colorado for a riding trip each summer.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

If you are thinking of getting rid of the 2004 F250 Crew Cab, I am interested. Time to upgrade the 2000.

But I still wouldnt do it. I went from a 1500Avalanche to this 2000 F250 and it makes all the difference in the world.

I tow mostly in WI and the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

As already been stated, stick with the 3/4 ton. For the first 5 months I had the 'roo I pulled it with 1/2 ton dodge with the 5.7 hemi. Pulled decently, but the truck wouldn't have lasted. Btw, this was after I installed airbags on the truck because the rear springs didn't like the camper. If you're looking for better mileage shed the v10 and get a diesel...you'll never go back!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thinking about going to a half'er....... Well dont! A 28krs will break it!

Carey


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

That would depend on what your putting in your toy hauler section. empty it might be adequate but with any type of load I think you would be disappointed. Some 1/2 tons have the power, the new chevy vmax has a 6.0l 345hp gasser with a 4.10 and has a 10,000+ tow rating. The big thing is how heavy is the tongue of the TT when it is loaded and you have passengers, fuel and such, remeber it is still a 1/2 ton payload. I think you will be greatly disappointed. If you are looking for mileage go for a diesel. my 2500HD diesel gets better mileage than my 1/2 ton chevy 5.3l with a 3.42 rear did both around town and on the highway, with or without TT. My 1/2 chevy pulling my 6.5k 29BHS doing 60-65 got 8-9 MPG, my diesel pulling a 10K 5'er doing 70-73 gets 11mpg if I slow down to 60-65 I get 12+ and I never loose speed or power no matter how big the hill.









I think you might do better with a 3/4 ton gasser with a good V8 over the V10 for normal driving and it would still be able to pull the Roo. Chevy has a 6.0L and dodge has the Hemi. I don't know the power of the ford 5.4L but think you might be disappointed again.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I tow with a 1/2 ton (see sig) and don't get much better gas mileage than your getting now.


----------

